# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  3D printed part needed

## OBR

Hi All,

I need to print a 3D model of a test piece which will then be used in our tensile test machine.

I work at a college and we have just bought a Robo 3D R1 printer which I had planned to print a test piece, calculate the material properties and then use this for some assignments.

The Robo is waiting for some parts so I was hoping somebody could print me a test price so I can do the test before Easter.

Obviously I'm happy to pay for  this service, please let me know if you are interested and I'll send over a CAD file.

I'm in the UK, so I guess it would be better to use somebody here to keep postage costs down if possible.

----------


## Mjolinor

Where are you?

----------


## OBR

Hi,

I'm in Somerset

----------


## Mjolinor

Too far  :Smile: 

I don't want to do it but would have let you come and do it on mine.

----------


## OBR

Thank you.

If I covered your costs would you be able to post it to me?

----------


## Mjolinor

No, I don't have the time or the inclination to do it really.

I think it is something you need to do because if you don't print it you cannot hypothesise the failure mechanism.

----------


## OBR

Ok, thanks anyway.

----------


## curious aardvark

I'll give it a go. 
Bit further south than MJ
Although still north of you.

Drop me a pm and email the file over and I'll see how printable it is.

----------


## Mjolinor

> I'll give it a go. 
> Bit further south than MJ
> Although still north of you.
> 
> Drop me a pm and email the file over and I'll see how printable it is.


I knew you would pick it up when I declined.  :Smile:

----------


## OBR

Thanks, I've had somebody offer who is currently having a go at it. If he doesn't come back to me I'll come back to you.

----------

